# Axles/spring Shackle Bolts On 23rs 2008



## Chandler6 (Aug 12, 2008)

We purchased a brand new 2008 Outback 23RS in November. Very excited we were - had to save for along time. Living in Ontario we didn't get to use it until the end of May'08. (just to give it a run and get us familiar with things-and it did snow that weekend so the furnace came in handy







) We love the trailer, had a tent trailer for 12 yrs. and moved to this - Then our 3 week holiday came in July and we went to Northern Ontario, (Thunder Bay area-about 1000 miles from home) Getting ready to depart to our next camping destination, we gave the trailer a once over only to find that one of the front shackle bolts was 3/4's of the way out, and the bottom one was 1/4 of the way out. We fixed it with the correct bolts and carried on. Although now very worried about our safety-and constantly stopping to check that all the bolts were still there. At this point Keystone is stating that the trailer axles were modified after it left their factory. (the back axle isn't correct the tires splay out and aren't lined up with the front tires.) We know that the axles haven't been modified by us or the dealer! They don't want to honour or accept that they made an error at the factory. Has anyone else had this problem with the bolts/axles or even dealing with Keystone customer service? (our dealer is attempting to sort this out with Keystone for us - but times ticks away fast and we can't use our trailer in this short Ontario camping season)


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=shackle+bolts


----------

